# Witcher 3 Players: Triss Merigold, Yennefer of Vengerberg, or Keira Metz?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

So, are you team Triss, Yennefer, or Keira? :laugh:


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Triss by a longshot.... Why is Dandelion in the poll?:um


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Dandelion


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Kiba said:


> Triss by a longshot.... Why is Dandelion in the poll?:um





Salvador Dali said:


> Dandelion


He's the gigolo of The Witcher 3. It just wouldn't be right not to include him.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Dandelion definitely the funniest option.


----------

